# Ontario from Scotland?



## rhonaclearie (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi

I'm looking for advice about moving from Scotland to Ontario. We are a 37yr old couple with two children, 7 and 1 and looking for a better quality of life. We have friends in Hamilton and would like other peoples points of view, to know how life compares from Scotland? Lifestyle, work ethic, wages, schooling, weather..any information possible? My husband is a qualified plumber/gas engineer and I own an off sales/liquor store and work in Admin with our local goverment. We have researched the area and would like to live in Burlington, but any nice residential area would be great. Also wondering how long the process will take?

Thanks

Rhona


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rhonaclearie said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for advice about moving from Scotland to Ontario. We are a 37yr old couple with two children, 7 and 1 and looking for a better quality of life. We have friends in Hamilton and would like other peoples points of view, to know how life compares from Scotland? Lifestyle, work ethic, wages, schooling, weather..any information possible? My husband is a qualified plumber/gas engineer and I own an off sales/liquor store and work in Admin with our local goverment. We have researched the area and would like to live in Burlington, but any nice residential area would be great. Also wondering how long the process will take?
> 
> ...


I came to Canada many years ago when it was a much easier process. Canada (Ontario) has been very good to/for me and hopefully I have reciprocated.
There is no easy answer to your questions. Some come here and love it, some are so-so about it and some abjectly loathe it. When I came there was little or no information base other than the propaganda spouted by the Canadian Government. No internet to consult.
Lifestyle, work ethic and schooling are no better no worse than in the UK, providing you're doing well there. Weather is much better in Summer but, of course, we have our infamous winters. Schooling seems to be more praised than criticized by ex-pats here.
I don't know if you've ever visited Canada but it is NOT like the UK so please do not look for that here. We do not have Indian restaurants on every corner and food in supermarkets is different as is much of the other shopping. Cost of living basically evens out, some things more, some less expensive.
I'm sure you know that you cannot own/run a private liquor business here. All sales of beer and liquor products are government controlled.

Good Luck.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2010)

rhonaclearie said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for advice about moving from Scotland to Ontario. We are a 37yr old couple with two children, 7 and 1 and looking for a better quality of life. We have friends in Hamilton and would like other peoples points of view, to know how life compares from Scotland? Lifestyle, work ethic, wages, schooling, weather..any information possible? My husband is a qualified plumber/gas engineer and I own an off sales/liquor store and work in Admin with our local goverment. We have researched the area and would like to live in Burlington, but any nice residential area would be great. Also wondering how long the process will take?
> 
> ...


We had to wait 2 years from 2003-05

After 5 years of being in Ontario, we're returning in 2 days.
It is nothing like Scotland what so ever!
There are no mountains, sea sides, country lanes, quaint villages, historic buildings. One town looks like all the rest, as do the cities with their sky-scrapers.
The choice of food is limited as is the choice in clothing.
Cost of living is as high as in the UK with half the wage, so you'll be worse off financially then there's driving for hours and hours and hours to different shops with the same old scenery to pass.
The summers can be unbearably hot with mosquitoes biting you. Springs ok, as is autumn, but winter can start from Nov and last until April, ok you have blue skies more often, but the snow is deep and labour-intensive to move and as for the freezing rain that makes the road into a skating rink and coats your windscreen in seconds. Very Dangerous. Big car engines and trucks make highways noisier than the UK. You have to change your tyres from Winter ones to summer ones or buy a 4 wheel drive. The look of the buildings and hedgerows and fences are just not as neat and tidy as the UK ones, 
Neighbours popping in for a cuppa don't exist.
Drugs and crime exist, it's just not publicised in the press the same.
Work ethic :It's WHO you know not WHAT you know that will get you a job. 2 weeks hol/year, less wages and perks.
No uniforms at school unless you go to a Catholic one. Education is nowhere near as good as Scotland or England. No school dinners.
Car insurance seems to be twice as much as there aren't as many people "putting into the pot".
TV programmes are terrible.
All in all the grass is not greener and it hasn't improved in 5 years. But that's my opinion


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Reading from your posts I see someone, who due to problems prior to landing didnt really want to be there,, didnt you research Canada prior to going, as others have said the cost of living irons out, houses are cheaper, fuel is cheaper, and they dont use wear designer clothes although I am sure if you drive to the cities you will find them maybe thats why the Candadian kids are respectful and have manners(well the majority of the ones I had contact with when I was there). 
I believe you bought the dream before trying it out and it has cost you dearly so come back to britain pay the overinflated house, car prices, fuel costs and if you cant get a job join the other 2 million who live of benifits, ( the majority can get a job or can work but choose not to because we the taxpayers give them too many benifits) pay 20% vat and then car tax, over priced fuel because the government has applied so much tax you need a mortgage to drive and pay for it.
You have allowed yourself to be drawn into the mindset I am an immigrant and no one likes me being here, so please dont try to instill your negativity on to others who want to try the dream 
Regards The Canadian Dreamer


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> Reading from your posts I see someone, who due to problems prior to landing didnt really want to be there,, didnt you research Canada prior to going, as others have said the cost of living irons out, houses are cheaper, fuel is cheaper, and they dont use wear designer clothes although I am sure if you drive to the cities you will find them maybe thats why the Candadian kids are respectful and have manners(well the majority of the ones I had contact with when I was there).
> I believe you bought the dream before trying it out and it has cost you dearly so come back to britain pay the overinflated house, car prices, fuel costs and if you cant get a job join the other 2 million who live of benifits, ( the majority can get a job or can work but choose not to because we the taxpayers give them too many benifits) pay 20% vat and then car tax, over priced fuel because the government has applied so much tax you need a mortgage to drive and pay for it.
> You have allowed yourself to be drawn into the mindset I am an immigrant and no one likes me being here, so please dont try to instill your negativity on to others who want to try the dream
> Regards The Canadian Dreamer


I agree entirely with your sentiments Patient Man. Yesterday she had two days left in Canada which suggests she goes back to UK tomorrow and like you I think it can't come quick enough. Obviously Canada wasn't/isn't for her and that's okay, but her vitriolic comments and way over the top. The sooner she leaves the better for her and certainly the rest of us.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

patient man said:


> Reading from your posts I see someone, who due to problems prior to landing didnt really want to be there,, didnt you research Canada prior to going, as others have said the cost of living irons out, houses are cheaper, fuel is cheaper, and they dont use wear designer clothes although I am sure if you drive to the cities you will find them maybe thats why the Candadian kids are respectful and have manners(well the majority of the ones I had contact with when I was there).
> I believe you bought the dream before trying it out and it has cost you dearly so come back to britain pay the overinflated house, car prices, fuel costs and if you cant get a job join the other 2 million who live of benifits, ( the majority can get a job or can work but choose not to because we the taxpayers give them too many benifits) pay 20% vat and then car tax, over priced fuel because the government has applied so much tax you need a mortgage to drive and pay for it.
> You have allowed yourself to be drawn into the mindset I am an immigrant and no one likes me being here, so please dont try to instill your negativity on to others who want to try the dream
> Regards The Canadian Dreamer


We came here to try a different country, don't like it and are returning after making good profits from our rental properties. We have elderly parents who are ill and can't be sponsored here as a result and they don't like the scenery or lifestyle here, so we're being unselfish and returning to be nearer them.
I have stated honest facts, you are a bully and have taken it too personally and attacked me. I have attacked no-one. Oh and guess how Professional it is here? We've just been phoned bu the vets that they haven't got the tick/tapeworm treatment for our pets and THAT I SHOULD HAVE GOT IT, to return to the UK................15 minutes later, they phone again to say they have got it, it was lack of communication oh and they're sorry. Usually we don't get an acknowledgement when a Canadian is on the wrong. My experiences. Some are great, but they're outweighed by the immature unprofessional ones. I do not suffer fools gladly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I agree entirely with your sentiments Patient Man. Yesterday she had two days left in Canada which suggests she goes back to UK tomorrow and like you I think it can't come quick enough. Obviously Canada wasn't/isn't for her and that's okay, but her vitriolic comments and way over the top. The sooner she leaves the better for her and certainly the rest of us.



I said it was my opinion, and selflessly and with loadsamoney from rental properties that we wisely invested in in Ontario we're going back to be near our loved ones, family and friends. Sad for you to be stuck here, but you made your Auld bed and you can't face the wrong decision you made. Why on earth do you think millions are returning to their homeland? Rhetorical question as I don't want a reply from you- ever!


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

patient man said:


> Reading from your posts I see someone, who due to problems prior to landing didnt really want to be there,, didnt you research Canada prior to going, as others have said the cost of living irons out, houses are cheaper, fuel is cheaper, and they dont use wear designer clothes although I am sure if you drive to the cities you will find them maybe thats why the Candadian kids are respectful and have manners(well the majority of the ones I had contact with when I was there).
> I believe you bought the dream before trying it out and it has cost you dearly so come back to britain pay the overinflated house, car prices, fuel costs and if you cant get a job join the other 2 million who live of benifits, ( the majority can get a job or can work but choose not to because we the taxpayers give them too many benifits) pay 20% vat and then car tax, over priced fuel because the government has applied so much tax you need a mortgage to drive and pay for it.
> You have allowed yourself to be drawn into the mindset I am an immigrant and no one likes me being here, so please dont try to instill your negativity on to others who want to try the dream
> Regards The Canadian Dreamer


I completely agree with what your said "The Canadian Dreamer". I know Canada is such an amazing place having visited there a few years ago and I had a great time. The Canadians are a friendly bunch of people and do go a long way to help you settling into their country.

I remember doing a road trip in Canada around the outskirts of Toronto, and I was with a group of friends in a van and surprisingly it broke down in the middle of the road. A nice friendly couple around their 50s pulled over in their car and offered to help us. We had no idea where we were and they wanted to take us back to their place to fix it. As we got back to their place, we were offered a meal, drinks, usage of free internet whilst the van was being fixed. I still can't thank them enough after all these years. Now you tell me if anything like this in the UK would happen....my feeling would be absolutely nothing. Even although I live in the UK born and bred you will never get the same feeling like that in the UK. For starters when is it you see people in the UK smile....very rarely. I hate the fact that so many kids and especially the Chavs get away with so much trouble....thats the most annoying thing about living in the UK.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> We came here to try a different country, don't like it and are returning after making good profits from our rental properties. We have elderly parents who are ill and can't be sponsored here as a result and they don't like the scenery or lifestyle here, so we're being unselfish and returning to be nearer them.
> I have stated honest facts, you are a bully and have taken it too personally and attacked me. I have attacked no-one. Oh and guess how Professional it is here? We've just been phoned bu the vets that they haven't got the tick/tapeworm treatment for our pets and THAT I SHOULD HAVE GOT IT, to return to the UK................15 minutes later, they phone again to say they have got it, it was lack of communication oh and they're sorry. Usually we don't get an acknowledgement when a Canadian is on the wrong. My experiences. Some are great, but they're outweighed by the immature unprofessional ones. I do not suffer fools gladly.


So the vets made a mistake. They did call back and correct it didn't they? Mistakes happen everywhere.

I have lived as an expat in a few places, including China, Dubai, and England. You just cannot expect things to be the same as in your home country. You don't say where in Ontario you live, but did you really expect seasides in the middle of the country? Sorry, but Canada is a much newer country than England. And didn't you know it snows in Canada?

And with regard to your comment about work ethic, I take great exception to that. In every country there are people who don't have a work ethic, it doesn't mean they are all like that. I came across many people with no work ethic in the UK, but I don't think they're all like that!

And excuse me? Mountains in England? Where exactly are they? And as a matter of fact, there are mountains in Ontario, guess you missed them, just like you missed the quant villages - maybe not hundreds of years old (Canada is, after all a much newer country), but if you had travelled a bit around Ontario you would have seen them

Living in another country means you have to make the most of it. There were many things that frustrated me about the UK, but I learned to accept them and appreciate the differences. You have many things we don't have, and vice versa. Too bad you didn't take the time to appreciate and experience them.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elouisapresley said:


> I said it was my opinion, and selflessly and with loadsamoney from rental properties that we wisely invested in in Ontario we're going back to be near our loved ones, family and friends. Sad for you to be stuck here, but you made your Auld bed and you can't face the wrong decision you made. Why on earth do you think millions are returning to their homeland? Rhetorical question as I don't want a reply from you- ever!


You don't want a reply from me-ever. Well too bad, so sad.
You are such a shallow individual. So you made loadsamoney (sic)? So what? And who are you to suggest that I made the wrong decision? For your edification I made the correct decision for me and have been well contented because of it. If I put my assets up against yours I'm sure I could buy and sell you many times over but I was raised to not blow my own horn, unlike you..
I'm not surprised you're returning to be near family and friends because, with your snobbish attitude, I truly doubt you have any friends here other than those of the same snooty ilk. As far as millions returning to their UK homeland that's a gross exaggeration to say the least, and if Australia, New Zealand and Canada opened up immigration there would be such an exit from the UK your head would spin.
The UK is a financial mess with an 8% unemployment rate and with so many people on the public purse it'll take years to bring it back from recession. It won't affect you with your privileged life in the Lake District but you're probably the type to not care about anyone else.
From Canada's perspective, good riddance to you and don't let the door smack you on the arse on your way out *TOMORROW, Hooray*.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> I said it was my opinion, and selflessly and with loadsamoney from rental properties that we wisely invested in in Ontario we're going back to be near our loved ones, family and friends. Sad for you to be stuck here, but you made your Auld bed and you can't face the wrong decision you made. Why on earth do you think millions are returning to their homeland? Rhetorical question as I don't want a reply from you- ever!


Sounds like you came to Canada for the money anyway, so what's the problem? You made some money, didn't stop to enjoy the experience, so now it's time to go back. I personally don't have a problem with immigrants to Canada, but when people just come here to make money and complain about the country, well, I don't think we really need people like you.

And as for your post on another thread about you experienced 'racism' because you couldn't get a job - give me a break. Maybe potential employers recognized that you hate Canada and couldn't wait to leave - they likely don't want employees with attitudes like that


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I f i remember she mentioned a loss of 30000 to her cost but now she is bragging about her mass profit aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaa i think the facts are distorted, but she is coming to the UK, land of promises and poverty a land full of takers, well from her profits she can pay the heavy taxes having loads of money generates for the thieving MPs to fill their poxckets 
Welcome to taxpayers hell


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

patient man said:


> I f i remember she mentioned a loss of 30000 to her cost but now she is bragging about her mass profit aaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaa i think the facts are distorted, but she is coming to the UK, land of promises and poverty a land full of takers, well from her profits she can pay the heavy taxes having loads of money generates for the thieving MPs to fill their poxckets
> Welcome to taxpayers hell


LOL! Well, to be fair the taxes in Canada now are pretty shocking now too


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

nola said:


> So the vets made a mistake. They did call back and correct it didn't they? Mistakes happen everywhere.
> 
> I have lived as an expat in a few places, including China, Dubai, and England. You just cannot expect things to be the same as in your home country. You don't say where in Ontario you live, but did you really expect seasides in the middle of the country? Sorry, but Canada is a much newer country than England. And didn't you know it snows in Canada?
> 
> ...


typical ignorant brit

http://www.nigelspencer.co.uk/web-pages/uk-mountain-pages/england-

pages/england-mountain-menu.htm

the pennines (THE backbone of England)
helvellyn, scafell, skiddaw.... in the beautiful Lake District in CUMBRIA

You're laughable. And I didn't say I came to Ontario for the sea-side, I stated a fact that it's so far to travel to the sea. You obviously went around with your eyes shut.
Get your facts straight before you TRY to argue the points!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

nola said:


> Sounds like you came to Canada for the money anyway, so what's the problem? You made some money, didn't stop to enjoy the experience, so now it's time to go back. I personally don't have a problem with immigrants to Canada, but when people just come here to make money and complain about the country, well, I don't think we really need people like you.
> 
> And as for your post on another thread about you experienced 'racism' because you couldn't get a job - give me a break. Maybe potential employers recognized that you hate Canada and couldn't wait to leave - they likely don't want employees with attitudes like that


You're so wrong about me it's laughable. I merely stated facts nut you have to have a b1tch and gripe about my comments. Get a life.
I am a lovely happy foster mother and mother of two with a fantastic husband, we're going back to be with our elderly parents who were too ill to be sponsored here, and they actually didn't like the boringness of Ontario. We didn't come here to make money, we came for a feel of the country, gave it 5 years, it's not what we want, and I shall be glad to get away from your sort! Okay, we made a lot of money, but I said earlier that 30000 was spent on coming here and on returning


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> You're so wrong about me it's laughable. I merely stated facts nut you have to have a b1tch and gripe about my comments. Get a life.
> I am a lovely happy foster mother and mother of two with a fantastic husband, we're going back to be with our elderly parents who were too ill to be sponsored here, and they actually didn't like the boringness of Ontario. We didn't come here to make money, we came for a feel of the country, gave it 5 years, it's not what we want, and I shall be glad to get away from your sort! Okay, we made a lot of money, but I said earlier that 30000 was spent on coming here and on returning


I was merely responding to your post about how terrible Canada is. You didn't have one good thing to say about it. It just comes across that you just hated your whole experience in Canada and didn't even try to fit in. You made several negative generalizations about Canada and Canadians that are unfair - not all of us are like that! Just as it would be unfair of me to generalize about all Brits because of my experience with some.

And get YOUR facts straight - I'm not a "typical, ignorant Brit" - look at the flag beside my name. Although it sounds like you don't like them either! Are you sure you'll be happier going back if that's what you think of them?


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

nola said:


> I was merely responding to your post about how terrible Canada is. You didn't have one good thing to say about it. It just comes across that you just hated your whole experience in Canada and didn't even try to fit in. You made several negative generalizations about Canada and Canadians that are unfair - not all of us are like that! Just as it would be unfair of me to generalize about all Brits because of my experience with some.
> 
> And get YOUR facts straight - I'm not a "typical, ignorant Brit" - look at the flag beside my name. Although it sounds like you don't like them either! Are you sure you'll be happier going back if that's what you think of them?


there are no mountains in Ontario!!!!!!!!!!
Canadians call a hill a mountain
a stone a rock
a wood a forest.
a town a city, when actually the definition of a city means it has to contain a cathedral.
They think England consists of just London.

I have spoken to loads of Canadians who don't like it here, in their own homeland. They can't understand why anyone would leave the beauty, culture and history of anywhere in western Europe!!! 
I'm happy anywhere as long as I have my family and friends.
We have made some money here, we shall have spent a total of $30,000 on coming here and returning to the UK. I'm so happy to be going HOME.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Stop fighting!!!! It creates such a bad impression of the forum and yourselves!!!

Jo x


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> Stop fighting!!!! It creates such a bad impression of the forum and yourselves!!!
> 
> Jo x


patient man started it, I merely retaliated


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> there are no mountains in Ontario!!!!!!!!!!
> Canadians call a hill a mountain
> a stone a rock
> a wood a forest.
> ...


Your comments just reinforce my point. I feel sorry for you, but going back home is the best thing for you as you obviously aren't able to enjoy or understand anything that's not English. Best to stay there, I think. Here's a tip - just because something isn't the same as what you are used to do doesn't mean it's bad or wrong - it's just different. Sad that you only think the world should be what you want to define it as. 

And just because England defines a city as having a cathedral, doesn't mean the rest of the world should do that. That is just being ethnocentric. I somehow doubt that, for example, somewhere like Damascus, which has millions of people, people wouldn't call that a city because they don't have a cathedral LOL!

But as I said, I do feel rather sad as well as sorry for you. Enough said


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Sorry if you feel I started all this, I merely picked up on your earlier posts and your negativity towards anything Canadian, the fact that you posted I thought you wanted to discuss them thats what a forum is all about, if you dont want replies dont post.
Goodbye


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> You don't want a reply from me-ever. Well too bad, so sad.
> You are such a shallow individual. So you made loadsamoney (sic)? So what? And who are you to suggest that I made the wrong decision? For your edification I made the correct decision for me and have been well contented because of it. If I put my assets up against yours I'm sure I could buy and sell you many times over but I was raised to not blow my own horn, unlike you..
> I'm not surprised you're returning to be near family and friends because, with your snobbish attitude, I truly doubt you have any friends here other than those of the same snooty ilk. As far as millions returning to their UK homeland that's a gross exaggeration to say the least, and if Australia, New Zealand and Canada opened up immigration there would be such an exit from the UK your head would spin.
> The UK is a financial mess with an 8% unemployment rate and with so many people on the public purse it'll take years to bring it back from recession. It won't affect you with your privileged life in the Lake District but you're probably the type to not care about anyone else.
> From Canada's perspective, good riddance to you and don't let the door smack you on the arse on your way out *TOMORROW, Hooray*.


Oooooh, have I touched a NERVE? you're sooooo jealous it comes across in all your petty posts. I am not shallow or materialistic, I have made money granted, but also have raised thousands for terminally ill children. we are returning to care for ailing relatives, not just sticking them in an old people's home !!!!!!!!!!!!! The door won't touch my cute toned arse - it doesn't stick out unlike........?????????? LOL. Can't wait for tomorrow, you sound like the residents around here!


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

elouisapresley said:


> Oooooh, have I touched a NERVE? you're sooooo jealous it comes across in all your petty posts. I am not shallow or materialistic, I have made money granted, but also have raised thousands for terminally ill children. we are returning to care for ailing relatives, not just sticking them in an old people's home !!!!!!!!!!!!! The door won't touch my cute toned arse - it doesn't stick out unlike........?????????? LOL. Can't wait for tomorrow, you sound like the residents around here!


I'm sorry but having read your comments on here you do seem like the type of person who is so full of herself. Having lived in Canada for 5 years, was you really expecting everything in Canada to be everything to your tasting. Obviously when you move to another country your going to sample things that your not used to, and how things are done differently. Was you really expecting Canada to be the UK but in a much bigger country. I'm sorry but your attitude is something I normally hear in the UK on a daily basis, where people always seem to moan about anything from the weather to pushing in front of someone in a quene.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

back2basic said:


> I'm sorry but having read your comments on here you do seem like the type of person who is so full of herself. Having lived in Canada for 5 years, was you really expecting everything in Canada to be everything to your tasting. Obviously when you move to another country your going to sample things that your not used to, and how things are done differently. Was you really expecting Canada to be the UK but in a much bigger country. I'm sorry but your attitude is something I normally hear in the UK on a daily basis, where people always seem to moan about anything from the weather to pushing in front of someone in a quene.


I really can't be bothered to respond to people who write "Was you..." instead of "were you..." and write "your" instead of "you're".
I am not moaning, I am stating facts that I have experienced, as the OP wanted opinions I gave mine. I have a great and kind and generous attitude, I can't change other peoples' attitude, I just raise money for charities, have fostered children, have done voluntary work, tried out Ontario, going back, end of story. Why should my life be so important to you moaners? I am definitely not the sort of person who is full of herself, I always look for the good in others, unfortunately can't find much here. Perhaps you should get a life.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

elouiseapresley may I remind you of that the reason you are getting negative comments and remarks is quite simply because it is the vibes you are sending to everyone else, on a more serious note did you find anything positive the 5 years you spent in Canada, maybe you could say in 4or five words


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

patient man said:


> elouiseapresley may I remind you of that the reason you are getting negative comments and remarks is quite simply because it is the vibes you are sending to everyone else, on a more serious note did you find anything positive the 5 years you spent in Canada, maybe you could say in 4or five words


my well water tastes beautiful!
I nurtured some foster children, and hopefully they will go on to have a great future.
I am positive I want to return to the UK.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

*Good Ol' British Humour!!!!!!!!!!!*



patient man said:


> elouiseapresley may I remind you of that the reason you are getting negative comments and remarks is quite simply because it is the vibes you are sending to everyone else, on a more serious note did you find anything positive the 5 years you spent in Canada, maybe you could say in 4or five words


my well water tastes beautiful!
I nurtured some foster children, and hopefully they will go on to have a great future.
I am positive I want to return to the UK.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

good for you now surely that puts you in a more positive mood


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

also its good to know you have a cute toned arse lol


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

patient man said:


> also its good to know you have a cute toned arse lol


I think that's in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

well if it makes her feel better she might have a more positive outlook.


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Toned arse my arse lol!!

Seeing as your coming back to the UK just don't come anywhere near my hometown. I would hate to meet people like you who give the impression that everything in life must be perfect for you.

I'm sorry but you do sound a bit immature for your age.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> I think that's in the eye of the beholder.


I already told you, you're sooooo jealous!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elouisapresley said:


> I already told you, you're sooooo jealous!


Oh go pack your knickers, stupid woman.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Oh go pack your knickers, stupid woman.


just finished the laundry and packed my small thongs


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

*I couldn't resist*



patient man said:


> well if it makes her feel better she might have a more positive outlook.



men who hug me when they greet me actually do say I feel better!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

back2basic said:


> Toned arse my arse lol!!
> 
> Seeing as your coming back to the UK just don't come anywhere near my hometown. I would hate to meet people like you who give the impression that everything in life must be perfect for you.
> 
> I'm sorry but you do sound a bit immature for your age.


I am mature enough to spell!!!!!
Where is your hometown then I can avoid it?
I don't HATE anything, you sound so sour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

(*_*) (*_*) (*_*) (*_*)


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elouisapresley said:


> I am mature enough to spell!!!!!
> Where is your hometown then I can avoid it?
> I don't HATE anything, you sound so sour.


Pot, Kettle, don't you think?


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Pot, Kettle, don't you think?


1. Make up your mind to be happy, learn to find pleasure in simple things.

2. Make the best of your circumstances, no one has everything and everyone has something of sorrow intermingled with the gladness of life. The trick is to make the laughter outweigh the tears.

3. Don't take yourself too seriously, don't think that somehow you should be protected from misfortunes that befall others.

4. You can't please everybody, don't let criticism hurt you.

5. Don't let your neighbours set your standards, be yourself.

6. Do the things you enjoy doing, but always stay out of debt.

7. Don't borrow trouble, imaginary things are harder to bear than the actual ones.

8. Since hate poisons the soul, don't cherish enmities or grudges, avoid people who make you unhappy.

9. Have many interests, if you can't travel, read about new places.

10. Don't hold post-mortems, don't spend your life brooding over sorrows or mistakes, don't be the one who never gets over things.

11. Do what you can for those less fortunate than yourself.

12. Keep busy at something, a busy person never has time to be unhappy.

by Robert Louis Stevenson


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Can we delete this whole thread?

It has absolutely nothing useful for any readers/users.

Cheers


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

*on the move soon*

:clap2: After all this negativity we have something positive to add  we ahve had the message to send passports for stamping lane: after a long wait :ranger: so Canada you will have 4 more residents in the near future  so please loose knickers no more negative responses :juggle:


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

patient man said:


> :clap2: After all this negativity we have something positive to add  we ahve had the message to send passports for stamping lane: after a long wait :ranger: so Canada you will have 4 more residents in the near future  so please loose knickers no more negative responses :juggle:


Hey, CONGRATS!!!

Enjoy this moment! 


Cheers!^!


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2010)

patient man said:


> :clap2: After all this negativity we have something positive to add  we ahve had the message to send passports for stamping lane: after a long wait :ranger: so Canada you will have 4 more residents in the near future  so please loose knickers no more negative responses :juggle:


Congratulations! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## back2basic (Feb 8, 2008)

Why was my previous comment deleted? I was only speaking the truth...tut tut!


----------

